# The Official ANTM Cycle 8 Thread *MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS*



## Aquilah (Feb 22, 2007)

*Two Hour Season Premiere Wednesday, February 28 at 8pm! *


I'm *SO* pumped!







*The "Scoop"*
America's Next Top Model Cycle 8, a.k.a. the jungle season, is the eighth cycle of America's Next Top Model and the second season of the franchise to be aired on The CW network. The international destination for this cycle is Sydney, Australia. 

*The Contestants (not listed as pictured)*
Brittany Carrigher, 21, 5'10", bartender from Savannah, Georgia
Cassandra Laing, 24, former beauty consultant from Seattle, Washington 
Diana, 21, 6'1", student from Garfield, New Jersey 
Dionne, 20, student from Montgomery, Alabama 
Felicia, 19, 5'10", sales associate from Houston, Texas 
Jael Rudolph, 22, 5'11", band manager from Detroit, Michigan 
Jaslene Gonzalez, 20, 5'7", admissions advisor from Chicago, Illinois 
Kathleen, 20, hairstylist from Brooklyn, New York 
Natasha, 21, 5'10", student from Dallas, Texas 
Renee, 20, 5'10" stay-at-home mom from Maui, Hawaii 
Samantha Francis, 19, 5'10" sales associate from Pinson, Alabama 
Sarah Von, 20, 5'9", photographer from Lake Zurich, Illinois 
Whitney Cunningham, 21, 5'11", student from West Palm Beach, Florida
*The Prizes*
The winner, similar to Cycle 7, will be managed by Elite Model Management, and will win a $100,000 contract with CoverGirl cosmetics, plus the cover and a 16-page spread in Seventeen Magazine.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 22, 2007)

I can't wait! Thanks for started the thread A!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 22, 2007)

NP! I was shocked one hadn't been started, but I didn't want it to get mixed up with the Cycle 7 one... Should we stick it until the season's over?


----------



## Aprill (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for the post, I cant wait!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 22, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG! i cannot wait. At last. this season better be good. I hope tyra doesnt send the people who look like REAL models home like she did last time.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah, i am sooo excited. i can't wait!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been so out of loop on ANTM!

yay! excited for the new season, I'm not gonna miss it!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for the reminder!


----------



## monniej (Feb 22, 2007)

very cool! thanks for the heads up, aquilah!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 22, 2007)

Can't wait!!!! and WTF! No one from Cali! hehe.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 22, 2007)

YESSSSS!! I am soooo excited! I already have my DVR set up for it!

And there is 2 Texans this season!! WHOOO!!

I looove this show, I can't wait!


----------



## alicia8406 (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, there are two girls from Alabama!!!! I didn't know that...


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 23, 2007)

I might watch this!


----------



## Colorlicious (Feb 23, 2007)

cool thanks aquilah! i loooooooooooove that show!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 23, 2007)

That is crazy, no Cali girls, still looks like it'll be a good season. I'm so excited, I've been missing my ANTM. Less than a week to go, yee!


----------



## Nox (Feb 23, 2007)

Yay!!!!

I love ANTM! I can't wait to see which girl gets her hair chopped short and who get the peroxide blonde treatment! Someone's gonna get a weave all the way down to her ass, and another chickie will throw a fit because she doesn't like her new hair. I wonder what they are going to pull out of a contestant this season??? One time it was teeth, another they threaded her hair... maybe they excise a mole???

I am actually disappointed they didn't have more Asian girls represented this time. I always like a variety of ladies to cheer for!

Oh I don't know, but I hope it's a really good season.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 23, 2007)

I dunno if I should slightly root for Brittany or Cassandra from the get go just due to where they live... One's from my hometown, and the other is from a town in a state I left my heart in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 23, 2007)

Go for the Georgia girl!!

I can't wait!! It looks like it's going to be a good season. I can't wait untill they go to Australia!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Feb 25, 2007)

I have my recorder set to tape any new ANTM that comes on. SO when I was going through the stuff that it was set to record I was surprised to see a new ANTM. FOr some reason I didn't realize that Feb. 28th was so soon.

I'm just hoping that I'll really have someone to root for this season. Ever since season 5 I really can't stand most of the girls and just end up rooting for someone because I can't stand the others even more. I still keep watching the show because I 'm addicted.


----------



## Lia (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool! Imagine if they came to brazil to make those last-week sessions (after all, it's the jungle cycle). It'd be great to see them photograph in a resort in Manaus which is in the middle of the jungle (ok, Manaus isn't my city, and it's kinda far away from here, but still would be cool). Or maybe in Rio


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 26, 2007)

Only 2 more sleeps!! LoL! This is one of my favorite shows - I can't wait!!

I have heard that there is alot of actual good talent and less drama this season...I sure hope that is right, last season just about wore me out!


----------



## Nox (Feb 27, 2007)

Yay, I can't wait either! I hope this season will be worth watching. I'm so tired of total drama, I want to see good raw talent! :brsh:


----------



## soaked (Feb 27, 2007)

ahhh!!! i didn't know it was going to start already, thanks for posting this thread!!


----------



## Nox (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay!!! it's on TONIGHT folks!

Apparently, as the hype goes, it is supposed to be a REALLY good season! I'll definitely be watching. I hope I can make it all the way to the end...these past few seasons, I couldn't stand it any more, and I would quite watching.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 28, 2007)

TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT! I seriously can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## XkrissyX (Feb 28, 2007)

cool! i cant wait to watch this show!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, I think it's almost safe to say they're all pretty diverse in personality... I won't say more since I dunno who hasn't seen it yet!


----------



## Vonia (Mar 1, 2007)

I definitely went to church with Samantha when I was younger. Kinda crazy.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't wait :]] I'm so excited

OHMYGOSH! Theyre going to Australia?!

YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 1, 2007)

I like this season, even though we've only seen the first episode. And wow, what a photo shoot! I'm already pickin' out my faves lol


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 1, 2007)

I love this show. Never tired of it.

I'm already sick of that one chick, who's a mom - blondy. Forever negative and hating on people. Jeez. And the Russian chick looks like Angelina Jolie - but girl has got. to. go!

My favorite so far is the latina girl. I'm hoping to pick up their names soon. Ha.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

I was so upset last night! My DVR had too much saved in it from my sister and it DIDN'T RECORD! I went in there to watch it at like 8:45 and realized it wasn't saving because there was too much stored, so I got the last 15 mins.

I caught the last part of them talking to the gay marriage girls and all of the strait marriage girl, and then of course the deliberation. Watching the shoots and stuff are my favorite, so I was SO mad. I deleted just about everthing out of the DVR, out of anger LOL!


----------



## monniej (Mar 1, 2007)

looks like it's going to be a great season! i already have my fav, but i'm not telling yet! lol~


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 1, 2007)

I can say, I'm glad Kathleen was booted! That voice grated on my nerves more than I can bear!


----------



## Nox (Mar 1, 2007)

Hahaha.... "I will do anything it takes you knoooow???"

Anyhow, yes, the Russian chick looks nice, but she certainly left whatever talent she said she had at home.

I hope the two plus-sized girls go really far in this competition. I would like to see at least one of them in the top three!

My favorite as of right now is the Latina chick. She's so full of verve and energy. I like how she changes up her hair and her look alot. Too bad the ANTM people will have the final say on that one.oliceman:

Gosh, I really gotta learn all the names. I don't like saying "______ chick this..." and "_______ chick that..." .:tocktock:


----------



## Marisol (Mar 2, 2007)

I just watched it and I liked it. I was glad that Kathleen got voted off. I wish Renee got kicked off though. What were those weird looks that she kept giving to Jael?

Tyra's boot camp was a bit lame.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 2, 2007)

The Russian girl, Natasha, was working on my last nerve, OMFG! I hope she gets the boot next time and Renee, ugh! She needs to go too, just aint the business


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 3, 2007)

I thought listening to Kathleen was fun. I like Jael, it looks like she'll get pretty far in the competition... if she stops being so self conscience. I can't stand Natasha or Sara. They are too annoying for me. If Sara was all that and modeled before, why doesn't she already have a modeling agency??


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 3, 2007)

I like Felicia so far this season, but I'm biased. LOL I am very glad that Kathleen is gone though and I hope that Natasha gets kicked off soon.

I love this show. I've watched every season. Can't wait for next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree Natasha is so damn full of herself! She thinks she the hottest thing ever. SHe talks a big game being a Mail order bride and all


----------



## missnadia (Mar 3, 2007)

Hahaha oh man the chick that got kicked out was SOOOOOOOOO dumb... I think even all the other models were astonished at her answers and just the way she spoke in general... Funny as hell though


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 3, 2007)

So far, jael is my favorite. What the F.uck is up with renee? Jeese. evil little whore. why cant she just be nice? its too damn early in the competition to start being a hateful slut. All i can say to Jael is, dont let anyone hold you back..Omg..Did anyone else think it was pretty crazy that she was mixed? She looks nothing like it.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 4, 2007)

empericalbeauty, I was so shocked when she said she mixed too, I never ever would've thought she had any African American in her at all. Did anyone watch the cycle six marathon earlier on MTV? Kinda random to just show one season and then back to regular program lol


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not too fond of Natasha, Sarah, and Renee. I haven't really picked favorites yet!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't like those three either. All Natasha thinks a model has to be is pretty and soon she'll realize you can't just sit there, you have to do something while they take your picture. Sarah is all talk. I'm so tired of her talking about all the stuff she's done. I'm also tired or Renee in general. She is the cattiest girl there.

I like the girl with the eyebrows from the small town. I can't remember her name. I'm guess that since she hasn't made her presence known yet she'll get thrown off for not having enough personality. Jael is ok but she's kinda loopy.

I'm going to miss Kathleen just for the entertainment value. Sure her comments were out there, but she just looked so sincere when she said them.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 8, 2007)

Man I really like Natasha for some reason, face-wise. There's something about her that reminds me of Angelina Jolie.. I don't know, maybe it's her jaw shape, or the thick liner she was wearing... But she looked really hot today.. I missed most of the first episode though so I don't know what kind of crap she was talking then that pissed everybody off so much :nixweiss:


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont know their names but Jaslene irritates me. I like the one that was the valedictorian but i dont have any real favorites.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 8, 2007)

i am so upset with who got voted off tonight

she may not have been the best, but i feel like she had so much potential


----------



## missnadia (Mar 8, 2007)

I think it's cause she was too much of a prude.. and in that business that's a deal breaker for sure..


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't like Jaslene...she isn't that pretty without the model makeup and airbrushing. And she is SO trashy looking and acting. Not my favorite at all!

Brittney, I do like, she is cute and takes a damn good picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder what bad news Jael gets?!?!? I need to know LOL!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 8, 2007)

Georgia girl kickin' @ss!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 8, 2007)

All I wanted was for Renee to get kicked off. She just complains about everything. There's always a reason why she can't do well. I've never seen anyone with such a negative attitude.

I was right about Samantha. I wish Natasha had gotten kicked off instead. I have a feeling they are going to keep having trouble with her not getting the concept of the shoot and then just trying too hard and ultimately just trying to look pretty. Samantha was beautiful and I think if they gave her the chance she would have come out of her shell.


----------



## Geek (Mar 8, 2007)

make sure you use the spoiler button


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 8, 2007)

Samantha, the girl who got kicked off, was IMO by far one of the prettiest girls in cycle 8. She was too unwilling to stray from her Alabama/family/country-girl ways, however, which was a problem.

Natasha has a very unique look, but she thinks she can win the competition based solely on her looks. I really don't think she has what it takes to be ANTM.

Jaslene can put on an overconfident front at times, for example at the high school fashion show.. when she made the runway walk look messy, she wouldn't accept the criticism she received and continued to believe that she was doing everything right. Renee blames everything on other people, and it needs to stop.

Jael is a wild child, but I lovelovelove her edgy style! She's usually wearing something totally show-stoppin'.

Felicia has cute style too, this Hollister/mix of other stuff look. I also loved her jock shot! She has the best body ever; I'm jealous.

Sarah's alright.

Whitney's gorgeous. Reppin' the plus size models!

Diana did a good job on her shot.

Dionne IMO is soooooooooo pretty!

Cassandra is doing a good job so far.

Same with Brittany.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't stand Renee. She is so fake and I feel she is using her son as a reason for people to feel sorry for her. uugggh


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 10, 2007)

I missed most of this week's episode, I had a performance, but the pictures looked really good for the most part, I have no idea who the girl was that got kicked off, but ugh, Renee's time needs to come already, soo annoying. She is extremely fake.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 15, 2007)

I just realized you can watch the show online on the show's website. I knew a lot of shows were doing that, but I didn't know ANTM was one of them. Now I don't feel so mad at my DVR for taking on a mind of it's own and not taping tonight's episode.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh cool! When I checked the last time, it wasn't listed as an available show to watch online! I'm SO ready for Renee to get the boot! I'm rooting for Brittany or Jael!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 15, 2007)

I like Brittney, even though people in the house seem to not like her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But BLEH, the hair is not working in her favor when it's not done up. That was a mistake on their part.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 15, 2007)

Does Jael have a speech impediment? Or is she just a crackhead? :kopfkratz:


----------



## Mezzi (Mar 16, 2007)

I LOOVVEE Brittni, cause no one likes here :laughing:

The girl with the short blonde doo, hates when they even say her name...she'll complain her azz off then have BEAUTIFUL pictures i love her lol


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 16, 2007)

RENEE NEEEDS TO GO HOME! Seriously. she is a devil. she is a hater. She is a hateful hateful person and I feel so sorry for her husband


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 17, 2007)

I like Jaslene. I had no idea Jael was mixed with African-American, either. That's crazy. I think Jaslene will make it far but, I doubt she'll win. I like Felicia too.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm still rooting for Jael, I was so glad Diana didn't go, she's one of my faves.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 21, 2007)

I must say I am a little disappointed with the girls this season. There doesn't seem to be one that stands out or even one that I would want to root for. boo...but since i am such an addict i will keep watching.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 22, 2007)

I loved yesterdays episode. The photoshoot was awesome, especially since I'm into the whole crime scene crap lol And wow @ Renee for snapping on the girls when they asked to use the phone. I was laughing when she was saying how she's going to beat them all up. And next week! Can you believe she asked Whitney if she could ever see a plus size model on Vogue?!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 22, 2007)

I can't believe they eliminated felicia =


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 22, 2007)

So far:

Jael's voice is annoying me REALLY bad. She always sounds like she is/has been crying. I am sad about her friend, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Whitney and Diana are very good, and I am glad. I think the plus sized girls will go far in this season. Eff her for asking Whitney if she thinks a plus sized model can make it!

Brittany was less annoying this last episode and that excited me, because I like her and I want the other girls to like her in the house.

Jaslene...still not digging her. They told Danielle she needed to work on her speech and this girl is 10 times worse, I hate that she takes a good photo! And she knows she is good a brags, very unattractive.

Renee, just a b*tch, but I like that she at least thought about maybe setting aside differences in the house, didnâ€™t work though LOL!

Uhmmmâ€¦

Felicia was cute and very nice to everyone, sad she is gone!

Natasha, I wish someone would teach her better English, she really needs to work on that. I really liked her pic this time though!

Sara, well she is just happy to be there, isnâ€™t she? LOL She is adorable!


----------



## Bea (Mar 22, 2007)

There were some beautiful pics in the crime scene shoot. My favs (as far as pics) are Brittany, Renee and Jael. Those are the ones I would like to see in a magazine. Jaslene takes nice pictures but she is just so masculine looking in the face, and that scrawny body shape? Too thin. And yeah, why are they not going on about her accent? I think Natasha has a striking face, but it doesn't seem to translate to pics. I like the girl that got the bracelet, but not as a model. She does not take good pictures. Can't wait for next ep.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 22, 2007)

I finally started to really like felicia and now she's gone...grrr


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 23, 2007)

I"m throwing my DVR out the window. For the second week in a row it didn't tape. I'm waiting to see if they show it on the website or if they show it on Sunday like they have been. I realized it wasn't taping in the last 10 minutes, so I already know who got kicked of. I just wanted to know what happened up till then.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 23, 2007)

it should be on again on Sunday night. It was a pretty decent episode i would hate to ruin it for you.


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm so sad that Felicia's gone. I can't stand Renee. She is so fake and such a biotch!!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, Renee definitely gets under my skin! Irritating b*tch she is! I'm still rooting for Jael &amp; Brittany... I'm thinking either Natasha's going to be gone soon, or she just never has much to say considering they never show her doing a "confessional" or whatnot. VERY curious on this upcoming episode though!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 24, 2007)

I didnt like the "dead models" photoshoot, it was creepy!!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 24, 2007)

brittneys hair is totally disgusting and dead when they don't fix it for her..i cant even look at it. and i hate the fake red color. i dont find her to be attractive anyways, with or without good hair.

i hate jaselene. she thinks she does good no matter how bad she messes up! what the heck. she is too confident, confidence is good but when you are like her..bad. she doesnt look good when they dont make her up, IMO. who could stand her, she needs to be knocked off her high horse.

and as said, jael's voice annoys the crap out of me! she talks so low and whiney, she can pick it up a bit..then i wouldnt be so annoyed.

i hate renee but she is kinda cute.

i thought samantha was the prettiest, but its too bad she didnt know what she was doing. kinda like brooke from last season.

nastasha was the worst at the begining but shes becoming less annoying and rude. she still has too much confidence in herself like jaslene though. to me she doesnt look like a model at all.

im glad cassandra left! she was too weird looking.

now that my fave is gone i dont really care who wins, just as long as it's not the annoying ones.

does anyone ever see who they pick and say to themselves "wow, anyone can be a model..these girls arent even that pretty" becuase a lot of them look no better than people i see every single day and dont think much of. they far outweigh the really gorgeous ones like cari dee.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 24, 2007)

Did anybody else notice how weird Jaslene's figure is? She has a really ugly body shape, I can't even desribe it because they never even show her body in full-length cause it's so ugly.. I don't think she should be a model at all.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 24, 2007)

No, her body is more like a crooked celery stick, sometimes it makes me think of a walking wiener kinda body -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

she isnt even pretty, most of these girls are hideous i think


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 24, 2007)

I want Renee to go home next...


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 26, 2007)

So do I and I will be thrilled if she does, same goes for Natasha, I haven't liked her since episode one.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 27, 2007)

Rene just seems so fake to me.

I'd have to agree that Britany's hair is horrendous. It looks like something just died on top of her head. I don't understand why no one on the show wants to do anything about it. With all that money they spend on those girl's hair you'd think her's would look better. It looks like Barbie hair. It's sad because she really is a good model in spite of that hair.


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 27, 2007)

ugh yeah but they never kick off the girls who start sh*t. it makes things less interesting, you watch how long renee starys onn what a b*itch. lol


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree! they should have gotten rid of Renee!

my picks are Jaslene and Jael (though she is annoying at times...)


----------



## daer0n (Mar 28, 2007)

i dunno who to pick no one is pretty enough to me :kopfkratz:


----------



## vickih (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree. no one is really outstanding this season. maybe Brittany, but GOD almight, get rid of those extensions.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 29, 2007)

Brittany had a good photoshoot this week, and luckily, her atrocious hair was covered up by a hat!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 29, 2007)

Who went home, I missed it =[


----------



## vickih (Mar 29, 2007)

diane..


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 30, 2007)

i missed it too! wait...which one is diane?? i'm thinking....thinking...??


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 30, 2007)

the blonde plus-sized model.....really pretty, but no personality!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 30, 2007)

I really think someone should've stepped up and called Sarah on her crap with winning the challenge. But, you know how they always say, "Don't whine" anyway! I'm sad Diane is gone... I just don't think she knew how to get herself across right, so to speak.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree :tocktock:


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 30, 2007)

agreed. that was low of Sarah.

I liked her, but not anymore!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 30, 2007)

it was so annoying when she was all like well i picked this shirt because the blue compliments my skin tone and eye color and yada yada. yea right. cant believe she had the nerve to say it in front of the girls who knew they picked it out for her. i was mad they won anyway, because it was renees group. i laughed becuase it was so obvious renee thought she won the individual challenge becuase she was all smiles when they said the winner is..


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 1, 2007)

what is with all the bizzare photo shoots? I'm all for being creative but good lord they are taking it to another level this season. And I agree that was really rotten of Sarah. She's annoyed me since the first episode.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, i think the "dead Models" photoshoot was ODD!

i didnt like it at all, i mean what is the purpose of making them look dead?


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 1, 2007)

I think it's all to get good ratings. I mean c'mon, what real supermodel actually has to do these kind of wacky photoshoots week to week?!?


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2007)

...unless they worked advertising some funeral parlor -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :tocktock: :kopfkratz:


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Apr 1, 2007)

Nooo, I thought my bf was lying lol I liked Diana, what a bummer. I'm glad it comes on tonight though, get to finally watch it =D


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 1, 2007)

:rotfl:

and how often do we see that?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 2, 2007)

you ladies are missing the point of shooting them dead. sometimes, models get odd jobs. what happens when they want to get casted as a murder victim in CSI? Or when they have to do a shoot that requires them to look lifelesss? In my opinion, it was just to prep them so they dont think that they will always have to do the "pretty" shoot.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 2, 2007)

i liked the dead model photo shoot. i dont dislike any photo shoot, theyre all creative and different each time.

have any of you watched the video on yahoo's home page of diana? it's an interview of her after she got booted and she talks about the other models. there is one for every model who has been booted off so far, i watched them all and it was very interesting. in diana's interview she said that renee was not saying that there wont be a plus sized model in vogue, she was mocking the other girls who said it. so i guess they really make her out to look more of a ***** than she is. but thats tv. it's all for show. samantha also said they made her seem way more shy than she is and didn't show any of her scenes having fun with the girls, because they wanted her to be the shy girl from alabama.

it doesnt make sense why the other plus sized model (forget her name) was freaking out about renee saying that though, if she was only mocking the other girls and didn't really mean it. hmm.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 2, 2007)

i have no idea why but everytime i saw this thread i was thinking tmnt?! as in teenage mutant ninja turtles?!?!? lol. n e way i have aught even one episode this season =(


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 4, 2007)

haha tinktink, you're hilarious!!!

I finally sat down and watched all the episodes today.

I just can't stand rene!!! but I guess that makes good tv.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 5, 2007)

im starting to like natasha! she looked great tonight. it's all according to what her hair looks like. it can look pretty bad sometimes. at first she was so annoying though!

jael bugs me so much. tonights episode, what the heck? 50 cent pushed her in the pool, haha! but he was a jerk..

im glad theyre gonna fix brits hair


----------



## Marisol (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't stand Renee still. Ugggh! I am glad Sarah went home.

ETA: I thought it was funny how Nicole Richie told Jael what Renee said. LMAO!


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 5, 2007)

I totally agree about Natasha. after the makeover, her hair was horrible.

but I think she had the best photos this week!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 5, 2007)

why didn't Tyra put Jael in her place!!!!!!!!!!! I was waiting for her to give her a blasting!!! I think she's a junkie!!!

Renee was outta line saying stuf to Nicole.......that should be kept private, not what a star wants to hear.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 5, 2007)

Jael is reallly starting to bug me...I think she needs to go home pretty soon.

Poor "Brit" her hair during panel looked AWEFUL. It was like, not even moving, it was just sticking in one place. They really need to fix it, it's only fair! They are the ones who did it, LOL!

I think it was funny that Nicole was telling on the girls, that was great HAHA!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 5, 2007)

i really do like jael, and i wish renee would just go home!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2007)

Jael is starting to bug me too. Her voice is the most irritating.

But I can't stand Renee at all. Ugggh. Villains! Haha.

Natasha has potential to make it - I mean, I just see her as a runway model NOT a spokesperson because she seems so naive from all this. I do like her tho - I prolly would even more if she understood English better.

I loved her when she went all ghetto. Haha.

Her, the red haid and especially my #1 girl Jaslene should be in the top.


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Apr 5, 2007)

Jael does look and sound like a junkie. I'm glad Sarah went home, she was so stuck up. And I also do not like Renee.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok i have to download the last episode, i didnt get to watch it last night &gt;.&lt;

I know Jael can be annoying but i think she is authentic, most of these girls try too hard, and her personalities are so fake, i dont think Jael does.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 5, 2007)

I definitely LOVE jael. although she does sound coked out sometimes but thats just a part of who she is. I mean, her personality. Thats what makes me love her more because she isnt like "most" models. Also, the incident with 50 cents all i can say is, maybe too much champagne? i have to say that did bother me a tad bit but hey! we all have our moments.,

That being said, Glad sarah went home. WOOHOO!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 6, 2007)

Her personality is like, she is a loyal-friend type, you know? I like that about her.

But she's getting a bit too cocky - and when she talks, its SO annoying. Other than that, I like her as a person .... just not how she talks. Hha.


----------



## anjanasadil (Apr 6, 2007)

my fave is jaslene, whitney (yay plus sized models!) natasha and definetely jael. jaels is unique, u have to admit. and shes loyal. jaslene is so sweet and down to earth. whitney is just really elegant i think...and natasha is gorgeous.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 6, 2007)

I think so far my fave is Natasha.


----------



## missnadia (Apr 6, 2007)

50 cent is such a dumb f**k. WHO does he think he is throwing a woman in the pool??! He's only allowed into the posh parties because of his money.. He clearly doesn't belong around anybody with half a brain, and had it not been for his money, he would've gotten kicked right back in the gutter where he came from and didn't evolve ever since. He has nothing interesting to say, doesn't know how to act around civilized people, and isn't even pleasant to look at! Just a dirty pea brained thug dressed up to mimmic somebody important.

I don't like Jael cause I've said it before and I'll say it again, she's a crackhead.. but I was appalled that such people as this ill mannered idiot are all over the TV.


----------



## anjanasadil (Apr 6, 2007)

hahaha missnadia,,,i loved your post! i'm not a big fan of 50 either....he is just plain UGLY and rude. and how DARE he push a woman in the pool? i dont care what she was doin to him...no man has the right to lay a hand on a woman. he could have been more polite and told her to go away OR if hes such the 'big star' that he acts like, he could have gotten his body guards to convince jael to keep her distance. what a jerk...


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 6, 2007)

oh no i totally missed the 50cent incident. i'm gonna have to catch it on sunday. Jael's voice is verrrrry annoying it's even worse than adrienne from the 1st season. I'm soo glad they sent sarah home instead of whitney but will they please finally get rid of stinky attitude rene?


----------



## bCreative (Apr 7, 2007)

I loved the men dressing as women and the women dressing as men photoshoot, my favorite so far.

As far as fave girl, I have to go with Dionne and Natasha is growing on me.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 9, 2007)

i thought i was the only one who found 50 cents behavior appalling! and the producer got mad at jael for aggravating him, which is ok, but still, he didnt have a right to do that.

anyone seen jael's scandalous photos? theyre like naked ones..when she was on drugs. ehh. ew.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 9, 2007)

I didn't know there even was a scandal about her pictures. I'm starting to like Rene, she IS beautiful and I know she's just upset beacause she wants to win so bad to help her family. I want Jaslene to win, she learns quick and she's just awesome, I loved how her hair was off to the side this week.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 9, 2007)

yeah those are my faves too.

renee is pretty, but her personality just puts me off. I understand that she's under pressure to win to help out her family or what not, but the way she handles herself just rubs me the wrong way and I don't want her to win!


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 9, 2007)

haven't heard about that! are her scandalous photos online?


----------



## MindySue (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah i had to search for a while to get them. i sound like a pervert! haha. i just wanted to see what the hype was all about. i cant remember where i found them though, sorry.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 10, 2007)

Try newgasm.com, or just google JAEL AMERICA'S NEXT TOP MODEL SCANDAL


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 11, 2007)

i think she looks sexy in this pics. although not morally right, because it doesnt set a good example for youngsters.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 12, 2007)

I am coming around to Renee. I think that she has changed the way she is (or the way that they are editing her). I wonder where they will be going next week. I am rooting for Natasha since in the beginning she seemed lost but she is coming around. She is sort of like the underdog. I am also rooting for Brittany. Not a fan of Jaslene who does look like a total drag queen.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 12, 2007)

Brittany, Dionne, and Natasha are my top 3.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 12, 2007)

i like Natasha, i have to say that even though i think Jael still does drugs, just because of the way she talks and makes no sense and seems like she is zoning out most of the time, i still like her, about the naked photos i didnt have an idea, i bet the girl has a lot of problems and who doesnt, i wouldnt really judge her because i dont know anything about her past, i wouldnt want ppl to judge me just because of the things i say or the way i look.


----------



## missnadia (Apr 12, 2007)

What scandalous photos?? I have no clue what everybody's talking about!! I googled Jeal scandalous photos and I still dind't find any!! Could somebody post them? Pleeeeeaaaaaaaasee


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't know if I can post them, but I'll get a direct link to where I found the story....

Newsgasm - America's Next Top Model: Jael Bait: Nude ANTM Photos!

WARNING: Oviously there's going to be a naked chick on the link.


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 13, 2007)

hmmmm. I wonder if Tyra or the judges found out about this during the filming of the show and if there'll be some kind of American Idol-type scandal....


----------



## missnadia (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Apr 15, 2007)

After watching this past episode, I really see what the judges say when they make a comment about Jaslene looking a little drag queen-ish. I'm still rooting for Jael, but also Dionne =D


----------



## melyxo (Apr 21, 2007)

There are a lot of girls with annoying voices in this season lol! Jael im not sure of, same with Jaslene. I think Dionne is hilarious!


----------



## babyangel (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi,

Now that Jael is out who do you guys like? I like Natasha. She was fluent in her interview. Even though English is her second language she did amazing.

*Babyangel. *


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

I like Natasha as well! She's soo confident though, she never does anything wrong in her opinion! I used to find it annoying but now I just laugh at it, it's kinda cute...I guess. I don't like her hair most of the time though, unless they do it for her. I think she looks absolutely gorgeous in the blonde curly hair they show her with from the jungle pictures.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 27, 2007)

So ladies, if any of you watch it, who out of the girls left are you rooting for? Or did your girl go home? Even though I really didn't like her in the beginning, I love Natasha now, and I think I want her to win.







I hate Renee's attitude, so I really don't care what her pictures look like.

And on a different note....I was super disappointed wednesday when I nestled in bed with my snacks to watch the show and it was a recap episode...bummer.


----------



## La_Mari (May 11, 2007)

I want Jaslene to win... without a doubt.


----------



## MindySue (May 12, 2007)

what a frigin ***** all the girls were for ganging up on natasha,, i know shes kinda..dumb..but come on! i loved when the judges were like, you're all jealous

and dionne or whatever was a mega ***** for not hugging natasha after she lost to her, uhh sorry hun but natasha is way better than you, don't blame her. she was just mad that natasha beat her after she ganged up on her.


----------



## La_Mari (May 12, 2007)

I thought it was sad too, but I don't think they intentionally did it. They probably didn't know that Tyra was going to ask them who had the least potential. I think the one with the least potential was Dionne, but it doesn't matter cause neither one is going to win. It has to be Renee vs. Jaslene in the final 2.

Omygosh I KNOW! I forgot what she looked like, and now I'm like "What did you do to her????" Models don't look like _that_ they look like she did before that dumb makeover!


----------



## tadzio79 (May 12, 2007)

yeah I was glad Natasha didn't get eliminated!

I'm rooting for either Natasha or Jaslene to win! I still don't quite like Renee, lol!


----------



## kittenmittens (May 12, 2007)

I Know! holy *****fest!! I loved Natasha's comment when she got the question at panel: "If Gisele Bundchen was standing behind me, I'd probably say she has the least potential too...." lol

love Natasha!!

I want her to win!


----------



## daer0n (May 12, 2007)

i really like this picture of Jael  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (May 13, 2007)

I really like Natasha for some reason.


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 13, 2007)

I actually like Natasha to win. She may be kind of different, but I think her pictures are gorgeous. And if you've kept up with the show, she is really a sweet girl, she's just different then the other girls.

I agree with everyone who doesn't like Renee. Bleh.


----------



## AnitaNa (May 13, 2007)

renee is very pretty but natasha is the whole package...and jaslene..i cant stand and dont see her as a model. she looks like a man.


----------



## Jesskaa (May 13, 2007)

I love Renee! haha, but if she doesn't win i hope natasha does then.


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 13, 2007)

I agree. she looked better with blonde hair. can you believe she is mixed? her momsie is black and her pops is german.


----------



## -Liz- (May 13, 2007)

im so glad dionne got it, she was pretty but ugh severe dislike for that girls attitude and lack of talent

i want natasha, but i think renee woulda done better had she not been so old looking


----------



## babyangel (May 14, 2007)

yup totally agree.

Dionne seemed to have a chip on her shoulder.

*Babyangel.*


----------



## La_Mari (May 14, 2007)

I didn't really believe it even still... but I was looking at her myspace... cause I'm on Jaslene's myspace. I love that girl. Anyway, I saw Jael's sister and they look a lot alike, only Jael is a different skin tone. www.myspace.com/one_lil_lovely

And this is Jael's www.myspace.com/jaelstrauss


----------



## babyangel (May 16, 2007)

Hi,

E Entertainment said that we would be able to know who America's Next Top Model is before the winner is announced because one of the girls totally stood out.

Who do you think?



Babyangel


----------



## Shelley (May 16, 2007)

The finale is tonight. I have a medical test tonight, will miss the show, I plan on taping it, so my vcr which I haven't used for ages, better work!


----------



## clwkerric (May 16, 2007)

I can't WAIT to see the end! I really hope Jaslene wins... I really don't like Natasha.. she's a little too full of herself...She's very sloppy at playing the "sexy" role. I won't be too upset if Renee wins too, I like her too. She could use it more than the rest... she seems like she is in a harsh place with no money to raise her son.


----------



## La_Mari (May 16, 2007)

I don't think Renee will win because she cannot look young no matter what. Other models look so much younger and her features are too harsh and the judges will take that into serious consideration. I don't think Natasha is Cover Girl material, but she could win it I guess. I just want Jaslene to win. Renee could use it though, I feel bad about her situation.


----------



## mem636 (May 16, 2007)

I'm rooting for Jaslene or Natasha. I just don't like Renee.


----------



## fickledpink (May 16, 2007)

I didn't start off liking Natasha but she's grown on me. I'm rooting for either her or Jaslene to win!


----------



## kittenmittens (May 16, 2007)

I want Natasha to win, but I'm secretly gunning for Renee, cause I think she'll make the better model.

guess I'm just confused!

:kopfkratz:


----------



## SewAmazing (May 17, 2007)

Yay Jaslene!!


----------



## Colorlicious (May 17, 2007)

ahhhhhhhh i'm so happy Jaslene won, i wanted her to win since the begginning, latinas represent, woohoo!


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 17, 2007)

The last 3 mins were cut short so I had to come here to find out who won LOL!

I wanted Natasha to win so bad. Jaslene was too big headed the entire time and KNEW she was going to win, I didn't like her and if I saw her CG ad, it woldn't make me want anything on her face!

Geezm I sound mean LOL! I am not, of course. We can't always get what we want, booo haha. In all honesty, I didn't like either of them 100%, I was rooting for Renee!


----------



## La_Mari (May 17, 2007)

You guys should be happy for her, this was her dream and for you to hate her for it is mean (don't hate me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I didn't want Renee to win, but I would be super happy for her cause she also kind of deserves it.


----------



## Colorlicious (May 17, 2007)

yea i agree as well as far as the "Jaslene was too big headed the entire time and KNEW she was going to win, I didn't like her and if I saw her CG ad, it woldn't make me want anything on her face!" shoooo i would be actin like that too if i knew i had it in the bag, i mean who wouldnt? lol but i didnt think she was acting like that all ! As far as Natasha, i dont know there was something weird about her, dont know what it was but a lil not normal lol, oh well everyone has their opinions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (May 17, 2007)

I liked both natasha and jaslene as long as it wasnt renee because i just thought she sucked. I cant stand Jaslenes voice/accent ughhhh.


----------



## CellyCell (May 17, 2007)

Im glad Renee left. Her OLD looking face was in shock when Natasha's got her name called out. Bah ha ha.

But my girl Jaslene won! Woo Hoo. She didnt seem big-headed to me. It was obvious she was the only good one there (besides Natasha) out of the whole bunch.

*That's just how we LATINAS ROLL!*


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2007)

I was so happy when Renee was sent packing. Whoo hoo! I was tired of her old face.

I was rooting for Natasha. I think she handled the skirt situation like a pro. Jay Manuel was interviewed in People and he talked about ANTM. He sounded like he didn't agree with jaslene being the winner. And I agree with him.


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 17, 2007)

GO JASELENE! GO GIRL! WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO. i am happy as hell.


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 17, 2007)

Eventhough she has the bighead, she derserves it. I know that she's hell on wheels now. LOL!


----------



## kittenmittens (May 17, 2007)

Hmmm, I wonder who Mr. Jay wanted to win?

I'm not sure I agree with the choice of Jaslene either, but am happy for her, cause she wanted it real bad!

I honestly thought that it would be Renee and Natasha at the end...shocker!!!


----------



## La_Mari (May 17, 2007)

Poor Jaslene was so nervous when they first walked into the judging room, I almost cried when she was the winner ( not really ) because you could tell how badly she wanted to be a model and I'm happy for her. I'm also excited that we'll be seeing Natasha on Tyra's show as a correspondant!


----------



## AnitaNa (May 17, 2007)

wow i cant believe jaslene won the other two were wayy better she looks like a man


----------



## mehrunissa (May 17, 2007)

Jaslene was my favorite, because she has this crazy connection with the camera that makes you look at her. And honestly, I think she'll do well as a model, maybe better than any past top model winners, because she does have that high fashion/runway/editorial look. We probably won't be seeing her on Glamour, etc., but because she has such an untraditionally beautiful face, I think the snooty couture ppl will like her, lol.

Personally, I never liked Renee, because she was a b**** through the first half of the show, picking fights and saying completely unnecessary things to other models. It just rubbed me the wrong way when she whined about other girls winning the first few challenges, claiming they had an advantage and the whole thing was BS anyway. What kind of attitude is that?


----------



## monniej (May 17, 2007)

i'm happy jaslene won!


----------



## clwkerric (May 17, 2007)

I am SOOOOO happy that Natasha didn't win!!!! GOSH! I FREAKING CAN'T STAND HER! She is so SLOPPY... ugggghhh... I'm so glad Jaslene won... I originally wanted Dionne to win... I thought she was hilarious! She always made me laugh.. But Jaslene is good too. Horay Natasha went home!!! She can go home to her creepy old husband and they both can be sloppy together.


----------



## Nox (May 17, 2007)

I think the last three girls, no matter what the outcome was, could go home and start doing modeling in their respective "specialties". There are plenty of mature-faced women who make a good living being a catalog model, and plenty of editorial shoots for girls with nice full facial features, and I'm sure Jaslene will totally stomp with it when it comes to the high fashion end. I think they all went away with something, even if only one of them got to win ANTM.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 17, 2007)

I agree with you Meh! Wasn't it interesting that all of the judges thought that Renee photographed "older" than she really was? That's what happens when you hold all that bitterness, envy, and anger. It comes out on your looks! Natasha had the "phony" gene. She was definitely two-faced.


----------



## babyangel (May 17, 2007)

Good luck to Jaslene. Look forward to seeing the cover girl adds. Second time around. Just shows persistence pays.

*Babyangel*


----------



## crazy13eautiful (May 18, 2007)

At the beginning of the show, I never thought Jaslene would've won, but when it started getting closer to the end, you could kinda see her stepping up more. I loved the photoshoot for the mens and womens magazines. Gorgeous shots!


----------



## missnadia (May 18, 2007)

I thought Jaslene was just trashy. If their main goal was to find an "easy breezy beautiful" Cover Girl, they should have picked somebody with a soft and girly, CLASSY features and personality, features that hoodrat Jaslene doesn't have. I think that CoverGirl made a big mistake in hiring her, after all, it's a one-year contract... but who knows, perhaps CG's undercover plan is to expand their "like around the corna in like yo hood" popularity? I wish them luck.


----------



## La_Mari (May 18, 2007)

She had no say on where she grew up, she shouldn't be blamed for that or the accent she grew up with, with the people around her. It's just mean what you said. That just shows that some people think there's only one kind of beauty, and this girl IS pretty...


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 18, 2007)

Oh wow. they made the right choice. she is gorgeous. that picture with her an tyra? MONEY SHOT!


----------



## Nox (May 18, 2007)

^ Uh oh! *I am gonna try to make light of your quote above.*

I don't even remotely claim to know the girl. But she is from Brooklyn. People who come from Brooklyn are famously known for their distinct accent. Where she lived, that was the norm.

She came out with the features she was born with, and made the most of what she could with them. This is the most you could ask anybody to do, right?

In fact, hiring Jaslene may have opened up a whole sector of the previously unattended Latino spending power. Now Latinas can look at her and think: "I really can find my makeup in mainstream markets. I finally identify with that face they put in that ad." Hispanic/Latino people make up the biggest minority population in the United States right now. Gosh, if they could convert even a small fraction of Latinas to use CG exclusively, well, they just made their money back many times over right there!

They could go with someone soft, beautiful, and forgettable, to try to convert the already converted... or, they could try something new, which is what they did.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 18, 2007)

well said!

I do think Jaslene has some great qualities (she's got a good high-fashion look), but she's so damn skinny, it's almost scary!

good score for the Latinas, but a bit of setback when it comes to being more open-minded about body types in the modelling worlds...

it's also a bit petty to attack her accent. not cool!


----------



## La_Mari (May 18, 2007)

Was she born in Brooklyn??? Cause all throughout the show all I heard was Chicago...


----------



## mehrunissa (May 19, 2007)

Jaslene is Puerto Rican-born, but raised in Chicago.


----------



## La_Mari (May 19, 2007)

Gracias...


----------



## Nox (May 19, 2007)

Whoops! My mistake. I didn't pay attention to the details throughout the season, but I was almost 100% sure she was from Brooklyn. Yikes! My bad.

Oh well. But anyway, minus the Brooklyn slip, I still stand by everything else I wrote.


----------



## La_Mari (May 19, 2007)

Good, cause I'm glad you said it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (May 20, 2007)

I cant believe how much she resembles Janice.


----------



## La_Mari (May 20, 2007)

Can you post pictures of Janice... cause I can't find any young pictures of her where Jaslene resembles her.


----------



## mac-whore (May 20, 2007)

i don't think jaslene was anymore big-headed than any of the other girls. they all thought they should win, apparently.. hence why they're on the show in the first place. if anyone, natasha talked about herself far more than any of the other girls. i'm glad jaslene won! woohoo! and that body definately is fit for a runway.


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2007)

Here are some pictures

















This page has more pictures of her.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 20, 2007)

wow, she REALLY looks like Janice ****inson! crazy!


----------



## La_Mari (May 21, 2007)

I guess she kind of looks like her. I mean Jaslene looks like her more than I do, but I don't really see the resembelance

Ok, I see it in these pictures.


----------



## Colorlicious (May 21, 2007)

:bs:

:iagree: except she's from chicago, but yea


----------



## dcole710 (May 21, 2007)

I am glad Jaslene won. I prefered her over Natasha!


----------



## missnadia (May 21, 2007)

I don't really care if she's fit for modeling or not, but anybody whose whole identity is based on being "from to hooooooood" will never get an ounce of respect from me.

I do agree with Nox though, in the sense that Jaslene was a strategic choice and that CG probably hired her to hit the latino market.. which is a good business decision, no doubt about that.

Still I hope that the latin girls identify with her based solely on her skintone and latin features, and not her attitude. I would feel sorry for anybody who would actually look at her as a role model or something, I really hope it never comes to this.


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 22, 2007)

I am sorry i am going to have to do this but..DOOD!..you are so ignorant. I am sorry, i am sorry, i am sorry. Please mods, dopnt fine me but..Sorry, i had to say it. Anyone from the hood will never get your respect? How do you even justify such a statement. I am not from the hood, and i do have my reservations about some people there but doesnt mean i will never respect anyone there. She has made something of herself. Why cant you be happy for her?


----------



## La_Mari (May 22, 2007)

MissNadia, don't be a hater, she had her dreams come true and she's just happy to be where she is given where she came from.


----------



## missnadia (May 22, 2007)

I'll disregard your little comment because I don't intend to start a shitstorm, and I'll even grace you with a response because I feel particularly nice tonight.

Go re-read what I said, and you'll see how I was speaking specifically about her and *her *attitude, without generalizing to include EVERYBODY from 'the hood'. And believe me I know a lot of people who have been burried in deep crap, were subject to messed up environments and that have made it out. And the reason I respect these people is that they actually do have stories to tell and share their experience to encourage and inspire others that are in the same situation as them to show them that there's hope, that there's something better out there no matter how hard life gets.

I respect people who have dreams, who move things around to make things happen for them, who are inspiring and inspire others. In all the challenges and camera moments, what did Jaslene have to say about her and her passion and identity other than "yeah I'm from the hood like omg what". She had nothing interesting at all to say, neither about her past nor her future. It was all about her cockiness and talking worthless smack. The way she interacted with the other chicks also was so juvenile, it was just highschool-like drama queen attitude. What's ignorant in my opinion is to be rooting for somebody who has nothing at all to bring to the table other than looks (then again, even looks are very subjective as we can see in this thread).


----------



## La_Mari (May 22, 2007)

Ok, I get what you're saying now I understand. But she really did try to be nice when some of the other girls were fighting in the house, I noticed it a lot. I love what Natasha said in one of her interviews in the bonus clips on The CW Television Network she's awesome, and I'm sure she will get a contract too cause she also deserves it!

Oh, btw did anyone see that Sarah is with ELITE??? That was weird... actually I forgot what modeling agency but I saw her pic up on their website.


----------



## Marisol (May 22, 2007)

I respect the fact that everyone has an opinion. We only got to see a few hours of what she is really like. So perhaps the show edited her to be that way. We all have different sides to us and if people catch us in a bad mood and that is what they show, then you aren't a pleasant person. i think that there are a lot of people who can identify with her just like they can identify with the other girls. I am not a fan of Jaslene but I can see why people are getting offended. It is just a show people... we didn't see everything that went on.


----------



## missnadia (May 22, 2007)

Yeah that's totally true, they do edit the tapes to show whatever they feel like. But I'm just commenting based on what I saw and the type of person she seemed to be. And well, I'm not too fond of that type.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 22, 2007)

I think the show is edited because thats what they think will appeal to most hispanic people and really they are wrong. I also think the show is rigged and they wanted a new ethnicity. I just felt like sharing. lol


----------



## MindySue (May 22, 2007)

dude..drama. jaslene had an accent but as to everything else she didn't do anything trashy or do anything worth not respecting her for

she was there to win and i respect her for that, she has a lot of drive.


----------



## mehrunissa (May 22, 2007)

Ditto. Nor did I really hear her talk smack, not any more than any of the other girls. Dionne and Renee were the big smack talkers, IMO. She came across as sweet and very focused to me.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 22, 2007)

yowza, this thread got a little heated there for a moment!


----------

